# Completed? R/C Inspection RailCar 1/28th Scale



## jwvine29 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Well here it is my version of a the R/C railcar. Not bad for just a quick bash, I just have to hide the antenna wrap it around some dowl rod and call it done for now.







And this was a test to check out the new way of posting Pic. Perfect Shad.*


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks good Jason. Can you give us some more info? Which R/C system did you use? Where did you stuff the batteries? What size batteries?


----------



## mewilkinson (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Del. Details, Details, Details, we what all the details and more pictures too.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif

Nice looking rig BTW.

Mike


----------



## jwvine29 (Jan 2, 2008)

The r/c is a new bright 1/28th scale hummer $5.96 at Wallyworld. I cut the front end off including the steering motor and mechanics, took the rear wheels off the axle and did some chopping on the back to let the Bachmann wheels off of a 4-6-0 front truck spin free. they were drilled and pressed on the rear and the front is the actual truck from the 4-6-0 cut down. The Tudor model is a goodguys 3n1 1/29th scale that has all been welded together for strength. The batteries are all part of the chassis, the boxes on the sides are tool boxes hidding the batterie compartment. And one batterie AA was removed or not put in to slow the speed down for a more realistic speed. And any color as long as its Black paint.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Love the model! Really I do but this scrolling from side to side to see the photos and read the text is a pain! 

Chas *


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm, mine was centered fine. Neat use of a new Bright! Jerry


----------



## mewilkinson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jason, that is just the kind of detail that makes this site sooooooo useful. I also like the idea of distroying a hummer.

Mike


----------

